# Fuel Cap



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can help me. My petrol cap on my TTS has loads of white specs on it. Not sure if I can get anything to remove them. Its really annoying not sure now this has happened spoils the look of my car, suggestions welcome 
Thanks


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmmn. What you need to remove them, depends what the deposits are. Do you know? 
I recently gave mine a clean with auto clay and it came up lovely. You could try that as a starting point.


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Danny not sure what the white specs are but I will take a photo so you can see thanks for your advice


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Try a using a small amount of MER just go carefully as you may make it worse if you use something too aggressive.

Hope it works out ok


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi. Did you ever find a solution on how to fix the fuel cap?

I've had the same problem and I'm wondering if there's another fix for it than mine.
Here's my thread about it: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=280721


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

No I've tried everything on the fuel cap but no joy. It looks like I might have to buy a new one unless someone can come up with a solution.


----------

